# Multi-purpose spinning rod/reel



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm just getting back into fishing and would like to get my son and myself setup with a couple of decent rods that won't break the bank. I'm looking for some rods we can use from shore, the pier and kayak. We will primarily be fishing LSC and Lake Huron. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

What kind of money are you looking to throw down? The im6 rods you can get at bass pro/gander mountain are pretty damn good for 30 bucks, you could probably get one of those and a decent shimano reel and get yourself a set up for under 80.


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

ogie said:


> What kind of money are you looking to throw down? The im6 rods you can get at bass pro/gander mountain are pretty damn good for 30 bucks, you could probably get one of those and a decent shimano reel and get yourself a set up for under 80.


I'll look into that. I'd like to stay below $100.


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a few traverse bay tackle rods that I absolutely love. I'll pick either of my TBC rods before I consider taking the Croix! Great gear and there less than $30.

Buy good reals, its worth it!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

Berkeley lightning rods and a plflueger president it's about 80-85 bucks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

I was in Dundee Cabelas yesterday..... Flueger Presidents on Cabelas rods (IM6 i think) for ~ $65.


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

MickL said:


> I was in Dundee Cabelas yesterday..... Flueger Presidents on Cabelas rods (IM6 i think) for ~ $65.


That's a really good price the reels usually cost 50 bucks alone


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is some questions are you ripping cranks etc ...? what are you doing with the rod in other words? cause i could suggest a salmon steel rod that will work some times and not others cause your fishing from shore. i use a salmon steel stick for pike/ bass but it depends on the methods you use? like for ripping crank bait it will not work that good. were a regular 6 foot 6 inch medium to a medium/ heavy will work better. i fishing bait like live bait minnows etc even chucking lead and using a slider rig on the st Clair river and stacking them can be done with a steely stick. to get a good distance cast with the slider rig. all the slider rig is a weight you cast out. then you slide a let say stick bait down the line with like a 10-30 foot leader attached to the main line with the heavy lead via a snap swivel. so the lead is cast at a 90* to the river and the stick bait is at a 90* to the line. different uses for different reasons. if just pulling cranks, flipping frogs. tossing jigs, etc... then a standard short rod will do you most of all in the yak... if looking at good rod try ugly stick and whopping sticks cabelas version of the ugly stick. then pic a good reel. like shimano or diawa or pfluger etc...those ugly stick last for ever i have a couple i use for pike on st Clair too... any ways best of luck to you.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

2 Ugly Stick combos will run you about $80, then remove the junk line that comes on the reel and re spool with something better. Total cost, about $90. I would say a M for you and I'm guessing your son is younger, an UL/L for him. For starting out that is about the best gear for the money, obviously not the greatest but it holds up well over time, and good for others to use when you upgrade.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cabela's in Dundee has a barrel of Quantum Accurist medium graphite spinning rods that are going for $19.99 (regular price $60 I think). I bought one and put an Okuma avenger reel on it that was also $19.99. I have a couple of spinning combos that cost over $100 and I like the budget combo better.


----------



## The RodFather (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't stand buying junk that you end up replacing with better gear later anyways. It's not saving you any money if you end up getting something better in the long run. Look into powell rods. They have the diesel lineup ($69 I think) and its a real good rod for the money. It's basically the same rod as their max series ($129-149) but they're able to retail it much cheaper because they don't offer the lifetime warranty until you get into the max or endurance series rods. Anyways, they're a great rod for the money, and not something you'll be itching to replace as soon as you get it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the all the responses. I ended up going with Cabelas Whuppin sticks and Pflueger President reels. $85/rod & reel. I know the whuppin sticks are cheap, but I've heard good things and I like the 10 year warranty. They should be good to get us started.


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

Whupping sticks I believe are similar to ugly sticks. Both these rods however lack some sensitivity. Good starter all purpose rod. Reel choice was also good. I prefer the shimano sedona but that's my opinion.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

